# repowering splitter



## uncle al (Aug 25, 2013)

I am repowering my splitter after the 8hp briggs to a sh*t and I have a 5hp briggs that I want to put in it's place. Problem is, the shaft isn't the same length as the old one. there is an aluminum coupling between the engine and pump, but no place to attach on this 5hp. can I just mount the motor to the pump with the lovejoy couplings that were on the old one without the aluminum cover. just letting the pump hang by the hydraulic hose?. Here's a pic of the alulminum cover that was between the 8hp and pump. thanks for any replys.


----------



## motorhead12 (May 1, 2013)

Not sure that sounds like a good idea. I don't think I would want the pump to hang by a hose.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Letting that pump hang is a bad idea for several reasons first it will stress the hydraulic lines potentially causing them to fail prematurely 
Second love joy couplers are only able to tolerate slight misalignment and excessive misalignment will cause damage to the coupler and potentially damage the replacement engine or the pump. If you are set on using the 5hp engine you will need to fabricate some mounting brackets for the pump to hold it inline with the crankshaft of the engine. 

The only other issue I can see it that under heavy loads the engine may stall before the pressure relief on the pump opens since there is a difference in the power of the original engine vs the replacement


----------



## uncle al (Aug 25, 2013)

motorhead12 said:


> Not sure that sounds like a good idea. I don't think I would want the pump to hang by a hose.


Diving in the truck yesterday gave me time to think about that same thing and today I fabbed a bracket to hold the pump, and it works as advertised. 

tractornut
I'll have to take my chances on the 5hp as it's the only thing I got.


----------



## BLStickley (Feb 25, 2014)

random question do you still have the dead 8hp and if so would like to look at the carb be willing to buy it for mine thanks


----------



## uncle al (Aug 25, 2013)

BLStickley said:


> random question do you still have the dead 8hp and if so would like to look at the carb be willing to buy it for mine thanks


going to rebuild the 8 for another project. The 5 didn't work out on the splitter as it wouldn't drive the pump fast enough to hit the breakover point and I bought another 8 to replace it. sorry


----------

